# Roll Cap Shooting



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Got some roll caps very cheap. It is fun shooting to it.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good idea!
I had no idea roll caps were still in the marketplace.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Where can you get Roll Caps ?? Looks Fun .


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool!
In my, much younger, dumber days I would have taken a shot gun shell and wedged in a tree fork and shot with a BB gun, POW!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There's a blast from the past. I haven't seen those since I was a kid.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I saw some at K-mart.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks like fun! nice Irfan.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

This is a great idea! I'm wondering if something similar could be done with 'snaps' those little paper twists that explode when thrown - a few of them suspended would make a great visual target if it works!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. i'm thinking one of the snaps could be placed in the end of a small plastic coffee stirrer and then held in place with a clamp .A good ammo strike would have to pop it. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you want a nice small target, get some of the round caps.

Get some nails with round heads that fit snugly into the caps, hammer into a board, put the caps on and shoot away.

This will give you about a 4mm target to aim at and hit.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> If you want a nice small target, get some of the round caps.
> 
> Get some nails with round heads that fit snugly into the caps, hammer into a board, put the caps on and shoot away.
> 
> This will give you about a 4mm target to aim at and hit.


how i never though of this I will never know


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

These caps can be put on the back of a round bullseye plate. The unit can be affixed to a silhouette or target. I doubt you would persuade a squirrel to use them as squibs.


----------

